

Truthful Answer: What is your Greatest Weakness? - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/blog/2009/12/weakness/

======
charlesmarshall
i was hoping it would be kryptonite ..

Joking aside the question is commonly used by interviewers in many
disciplines. Being able to critique yourself and your work does show some
useful personal skills.

~~~
dkarl
_Being able to critique yourself and your work does show some useful personal
skills._

Yeah, but if you honestly share the results of your critique, you won't get
hired, because you're compulsively honest in situations where it's
inappropriate and you may have other social quirks that make it difficult for
you to work with people outside your development group.

------
messel
Oh crap I'm on deck next!

